# Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi



## lephuonguyen (23/3/20)

Nếu bạn là người thích tận hưởng không gian và chất lượng cuộc sống hiện đại và tiện nghi thì không nên bỏ qua nệm lò xo cao cấp – dòng sản phẩm được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng và tin dùng nhằm chăm sóc sức khoẻ giấc ngủ. Trong bài viết dưới đây, Dunlopillovietnam.vn xin giới thiệu các dòng nệm lò xo cao cấp tiêu biểu cùng một số thông tin thú vị xoay quanh dòng sản phẩm này, cùng tìm hiểu nhé.

*Thói quen dùng nệm lò xo của người hiện đại*
Nệm lò xo có mặt trên thị trường nệm từ khá lâu, nó tồn tại và phát triển chung với các dòng nệm anh em khác, bao gồm: nệm bông ép và nệm cao su. Cả ba loại nệm này đều mang những ưu nhược điểm riêng làm hài lòng từng đối tượng khách hàng.

_





Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_
​Xét riêng về nệm lò xo, người sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này tập trung tại các khu căn hộ hoặc chung cư cao cấp. Ngoài ra, đa số các khách sạn, đặc biệt là khách sạn 5 sao luôn ưu tiên lựa chọn nệm lò xo để phục vụ du khách.

Các cặp vợ chồng trẻ là đối tượng sử dụng nệm lò xo nhiều nhất. Gia đình có con trẻ và người lớn tuổi có quan tâm đến sản phẩm này nhưng được khuyến cáo không nên sử dụng bởi một số đặc điểm của nệm không mang tại tác dụng tích cực cho sức khoẻ của họ. Tuy vậy, đối với người quen nằm nệm lò xo thì việc thay đổi sang một dòng nệm khác cho phù hợp với độ tuổi và sức khoẻ vẫn được cân nhắc kĩ lưỡng.

*Lí do bạn nên sử dụng nệm lò xo*
Theo kinh nghiệm làm việc với nhiều đối tượng khách hàng trong quá trình hơn 10 năm hình thành và phát triển, Dunlopillovietnam.vn đúc kết được những lí do khách hàng hài lòng sử dụng và trung thành với sản phẩm nệm lò xo như sau:

*Nệm lò xo nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu*
Hệ thống lò xo được thiết kế trong nệm hỗ trợ tối đa trong việc nâng đỡ cột sống người nằm. Có hai loại hệ thống lò xo cơ bản, đó là: nệm lò xo liên kết và nệm lò xo túi. Ở mỗi loại sẽ có mức độ nâng đỡ khác nhau, tuỳ vào nhu cầu sử dụng của mỗi người mà bạn có thể chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm phù hợp.

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​
*Nằm nệm lò xo cao cấp êm ái, thoải mái*
Nệm lò xo cao cấp luôn tạo cảm giác êm lưng, dễ chịu tuyệt đối cho người nằm. Chức năng này do hệ thống lớp đệm đảm nhiệm. Thông thường, một tấm nệm lò xo sẽ chứa nhiều lớp khác nhau, tuỳ vào mỗi dòng thì số lượng và chất lượng lớp đệm sẽ có khác biệt.

Người thích tiện nghi thường ưu tiên chọn nệm lò xo cao cấp hơn bởi khi sử dụng nệm họ có cảm giác chúng mềm hơn, êm hơn những dòng nệm lò xo cận cao cấp hoặc trung bình khác. Điều này là hoàn toàn chuẩn xác. Nệm lò xo cao cấp được trang bị hệ thống lớp đệm được làm từ nguyên liệu chất lượng, thông thường còn được bổ sung thêm lớp boxtop từ cao su thiên nhiên 100% nên gia tăng độ đàn hồi, tính chất êm ái, giúp người nằm tận hưởng giấc ngủ một cách trọn vẹn nhất.

*Thiết kế nệm lò xo sang trọng*
Là dòng sản phẩm được thiết kế riêng cho phân khúc khách hàng cao cấp,  nệm lò xo luôn có những mẫu mã tinh tế, sang trọng, mang lại nét đẹp riêng cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn.

Với những không gian ở khu căn hộ cao cấp hoặc khách sạn thì vấn đề thẩm mĩ càng được chú trọng. Do đó các hãng sản xuất nệm lò xo khá chú ý đến lớp vải bọc bên ngoài làm điểm sáng cho tấm nệm.

*Thời gian sử dụng nệm lò xo lâu bền*
Hệ thống con lò xo có trong nệm đều được xử lý kĩ trước khi đưa vào khung sản xuất nên không xảy ra trường hợp con lò xo bị cong vẹo hoặc rỉ sét sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Ngoài ra, hệ thống lớp đệm của nệm lò xo cao cấp đều sử dụng nguyên liệu nhập khẩu chất lượng, có bổ sung lớp đệm cao su thiên nhiên 100% nên đảm bảo độ bền bỉ của sản phẩm.

Thêm vào đó, thời gian bảo hành của một tấm nệm lò xo cao cấp trung bình lên đến 10 năm. Với thời gian lý tưởng như vậy thì bạn có thể yên tâm sở hữu tấm nệm mà không lo phải tốn nhiều chi phí cho việc kiếm tra và sữa chữa nệm. Một số sản phẩm nệm lò xo cao cấp cho phép người nằm sử dụng cả hai mặt nệm nên giúp bạn kéo dài tuổi thọ của nệm, tiết kiệm nhiều chi phí mà vẫn tận hưởng các chức năng tuyệt vời mà nệm lò xo mang lại.

*Top 5 dòng nệm lò xo cao cấp thịnh hành nhất hiện nay*

*Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo*
Khi nhắc về nệm lò xo cái tên đầu tiên bạn nghĩ đến chắc hẳn là Dunlopillo. Với hơn 72 năm hình thành và phát triển, nệm lò xo dunlopillo thật sự đã đánh dấu vùng lãnh thổ riêng cho mình trên thị trường nệm lò xo. Đặc biệt, dunlopillo còn cho ra mắt nhiều sản phẩm nệm lò cao cấp bám sát nhu cầu của khách hàng.

Các sản phẩm nệm lò xo dunlopillo cao cấp có thể kể đến: nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Duchess, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Elizabeth, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Royal Kensington. Ngoài ra một số dòng nệm thuộc phân khúc cận cao cấp cũng được nhiều người sử dụng như nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Audrey, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Diamond, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus,… Mỗi sản phẩm sẽ có những ưu điểm riêng, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin chi tiết về nệm lò xo dunlopilo.

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​
Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo khác biệt với các hãng khác ở khâu sản xuất và xử lý hệ thống con lò xo theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu, khiến khung lò xo của Dunlopillo có độ cứng chắc đặc biệt. Thêm vào đó, các lớp đệm và vải bọc đều thuộc độc quyền của hãng nên xét về độ êm ái và mẫu mã, Dunlopillo dường như chiếm lĩnh thị trường nệm lò xo.

Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo còn gây ấn tượng bởi công nghệ tích hợp vào nệm cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ cho người nằm.

*Nệm lò xo Vạn Thành*
Khách hàng thường biết đến Vạn Thành về nệm cao su, nệm bông ép, nệm gòn ép. Phân khúc nệm lò xo Vạn Thành tuy không nổi tiếng bằng Dunlopillo nhưng một số sản phẩm của hãng vẫn đang được bày bán ở các cửa hàng nệm và được khách hàng quan tâm sử dụng.

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​
Xét về chất lượng con lò xo và lớp đệm, nệm lò xo Vạn Thành không kém cạnh các hãng khác. Hệ thống lò xo được xử lý nhiệt luyện giúp khung nệm bền vững tuyệt đối. Một số dòng nệm lò xo Vạn Thành như nệm lò xo túi cao su Lacoil Vạn Thành, nệm lò xo túi Diamond Vạn Thành có bổ sung lớp đệm cao su thiên nhiên gia tăng sự đàn hồi, tạo cảm giác êm ái cho người sử dụng.

*Nệm lò xo Tatana*
Là thương hiệu mới xuất hiện trên thị trường, nệm Tatana đã đuổi kịp các thương hiệu nệm đi trước khi cho ra mắt đầy đủ các dòng nệm thịnh hành trên thị trường. Tatana nổi bật ở nệm bông ép và nệm cao su nhân tạo, với chất lượng tốt và giá thành phù hợp với mọi nhà, nệm Tatana đã và đang có những bước phát triển nhất định.

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​Ở mảng nệm lò xo, Tatana bổ sung công nghệ vải 4D Spacer độc quyền phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của người tiêu dùng cũng như khí hậu tại Việt Nam. Chất vải bọc nệm lò xo Tatana cho phép gia tăng độ êm ái, tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi nằm. Đồng thời, bề mặt vải chứa hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí giúp nệm thoát khí tốt, tạo sự thoáng mát cho người sử dụng. Nệm lò xo Tatana hiện có 3 dòng chính bao gồm: Nệm lò xo Tatana Nina, Nệm lò xo Tatana Hana, Nệm lò xo Tatana Hana Luxe.

*Nệm lò xo Kim Cương*
Kim Cương là thương hiệu nệm được nhiều người tiêu dùng biết đến. Tuy ra đời sau Vạn Thành nhưng nệm Kim Cương chiếm được lòng tin của khách hàng khi cho ra mắt hàng loạt sản phẩm chất lượng cao như nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness – được xếp và phân khúc nệm bông tốt nhất trên thị trường hay nệm cao su Kim Cương với nhiều dòng sản phẩm có tính năng khác nhau phục vụ nhu cầu của khách hàng.

Xét về nệm lò xo Kim Cương, chất lượng ngang bằng với nệm lò xo Vạn Thành và nệm lò xo Liên Á. Nệm nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, nằm êm, thoải mái, giá thành nệm khá mềm và hợp lý. Tuy nhiên, các mẫu nệm lò xo Kim Cương không nhiều như nệm lò xo Dunlopillo nên khách hàng không có nhiều sự lựa chọn khi mua sắm.

Một số loại nệm lò xo Kim Cương thịnh hành hiện nay như: nệm lò xo túi Acness Kim Cương, nệm lò xo túi Platinum Kim Cương, nệm lò xo túi Gold Kim Cương.

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​
*Nệm lò xo Liên Á*
Một thương hiệu nệm lò xo cao cấp khác mà bạn có thể lựa chọn là Liên Á. Đây là hãng nệm mới nổi lên trong những năm gần đây, đặc biệt là dòng nệm cao su Liên Á khá được ưa chuộng.

Xét về mảng nệm lò xo thì chất lượng nệm Liên Á khá tốt, tương đương với nệm lò xo Kim Cương, nệm lò xo Vạn Thành. Tuy nhiên, nệm lò xo Liên Á nổi bật hơn ở vải bọc nệm có mẫu mã sang trọng, bắt mắt. Vì thế các mẫu nệm lò xo Liên Á sẽ giúp tôn lên vẻ đẹp không gian phòng ngủ cho gia đình bạn.

Một số dòng nệm lò xo Liên Á thịnh hành hiện nay như: nệm lò xo Liên Á Cassaro Plush, nệm lò xo Liên Á Cocoon,…

_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Cao Cấp Dành Cho Người Thích Tiện Nghi_​
*Lí do bạn nên chọn Dunlopillo là nơi mua nệm lò xo cao cấp*
Do mức độ thịnh hành của dòng nệm lò xo Dunlopillo, nhiều cửa hàng kinh doanh nệm đưa ra các mứcgiá và chương trình khuyến mãi khác nhau nhằm thu hút lượng khách hàng. Song đó, một số gian thương lợi dụng thời cơ kinh doanh này mà cung ứng nệm giả, nệm kém chất lượng rất khó phân biệt. Điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến các cơ sở bán nệm uy tín, gây hoang mang cho người dùng.

Đứng trước việc này, bạn nên tỉnh tảo tìm hiểu và lựa chọn các đơn vị bán nệm lò xo dunlopillo chính hãng, uy tín để không vướng phải tình trạng chi một số tiền lớn nhưng thu về sản phẩm kém chất lượng.

Dunlopillovietnam.vn tự hào khi đã và đang là đối tác lâu năm của Dunlopillo. Với hệ thống trải dài khắp toàn quốc lên đến 35 cửa hàng, thời gian hoạt động tính đến hiện tại hơn 10 năm, chúng tôi tự tin là nơi cung cấp cho khách hàng  các sản phẩm nệm lò xo cao cấp chuẩn chất lượng và giá niêm yết của công ty. Thêm đó, khi mua hàng tại Dunlopillovietnam.vn, bạn được hưởng nhiều đặc quyền từ chúng tôi như sau:

► Hàng hóa đa dạng CHÍNH HÃNG 100%. Bồi thường gấp 2 lần giá trị khi phát hiện Dunlopillovietnam.vn phân phối hàng không chính hãng.

► Nhiều chương trình ƯU ĐÃI hấp dẫn. Cập nhật CTKM nhanh nhất.

► Được trở thành KHÁCH HÀNG THÂN THIẾT của Dunlopillovietnam.vn và hưởng những quyền lợi, ưu đãi đặc biệt nhất

► BẢO HÀNH đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất

► Giao hàng NHANH CHÓNG. Vận chuyển MIỄN PHÍ 100% trong vòng 25 km tính từ cửa hàng gần nhất.

► Mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% lãi suất.

► Đổi trả hàng hóa trong vòng 14 ngày.

- Chúng tôi nhận đặt hàng các kích thước khác theo kích thước của khách hàng.
- Thanh toán thuận tiện bằng nhiều hình thức: Tiền mặt, chuyển khoản hoặc ví điện tử (Vnpay, VinID)


----------

